# Cheap flights from Dubai



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Where can you get reasonably priced fares out of Dubai, please? It seems there are deals back to the UK and, of course, to the sub-continent but where would you look for flights to, say, Thailand or Singapore? Any recommendations for websites and/or travel agents anyone would be much appreciated, please.


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

I always use skyscanner.com.

Usually throws up decent prices.

A British Airways flight or KLM flight back to the UK is usually around £4-600 if you book a little in advance.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You can also try Sri Lankan to the far East, they also do some decent deals on buisness class.


----------



## AccyRover (Apr 30, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Where can you get reasonably priced fares out of Dubai, please? It seems there are deals back to the UK and, of course, to the sub-continent but where would you look for flights to, say, Thailand or Singapore? Any recommendations for websites and/or travel agents anyone would be much appreciated, please.


I've been told Etihad have some deals on to the Seychelles at the moment?


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Etihad have promotion every Friday ! Sometimes it's on a different day of the week. Last week 's promotion was on tuesday and fares were 

Muscat 390
Kuwait 590
Beirut 590 
Bangalore 690
Nairobi 990
Chengdu 990
Baghdad 990
Larnaca 990
Maldives 1190
Bangkok 1490
Dusseldolf/ Munich and London/ Manchester 1490
Paris 1990
Seoul 1990
Tokyo 1990

You can call etihad and ask for this week's promotion or check out their website for email subscription for promotions!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Great set of suggestions. Thanks.


----------

